# Help!! Can someone point out the difference 1995 phantom and an original



## dboi4u (Jun 11, 2015)

I want to ask fellow Cabers can someone point out the difference between a reproduction schwinn black phantom and an original how can I tell the subtle differences help please! I want to buy one but I think it has reproduction parts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 11, 2015)

first the serial number will be completely different on the frame. The seat will not be stamped by the original manufacturer, the tank on an original is painted black on the top while the repop is not, I believe  the wheels are not stamped Schwinn. There are many other difference but I don't know about the rest so hopefully others will chime in


----------



## dboi4u (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes I see but he restored it I'm posting pics up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Jun 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Jun 11, 2015)

I think it's mostly original but i don't know if you can spot parts that are not what do you guys think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jun 11, 2015)

Follow your feelings.The tank looks like a repop with the black edging on the front.Other parts look also repop.Unless its really cheap I would avoid.


----------



## dboi4u (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks I thought so also I had a feeling that fenders tank and of course seat were repop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like the potential for a lot of repo parts. The correct seat alone will set you back about $250 so like Vince said unless its really cheap I wouldn't touch it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 13, 2015)

Should be a 4 hole rack with tail light if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## bushb2004 (Jun 24, 2015)

dboi4u said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




where is the serial number located ? bottom of crank, left axle, steering head... at least you know what the frame is by those...maybe. I wouldn't put it past someone to forge it. If the price is right it may be worth it in parts.


----------



## Intense One (Jun 25, 2015)

*Imposter?*

My feeling is if it's asking price is reasonable for a repop and you like it, scoop it up.......if it turns out to be more real than an imposter.......rake in the bennies.  Cool looking bike, none the less!  Now, let's go ridin'..........


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 25, 2015)

Besides the bottom bracket having 'Schwinn 1895 - 1995 Centennial' embossed on it and the number set starting with two zeros, because there's only suppose to be 5,000 of em,  you can feel the difference in the paint on the frame too. It feels like a vinyl and softer than 50's enamel. Softer than typical auto paints used today. 

And the seam in the bottom bracket is molded giving it a perfect angle and finish whereas the real seam can be various sizes and rough, in comparison. 


Here's an un-number BB I found on the net. Even if somebody ground off the embossed label the seam would be too perfect. The seam is shown in this photo at the bottom of the BB. 








This red paint, even though the owner says it's restored, just feels, looks like a repop by the way the texture is reflecting. Press your finger nail into it to see if it's soft like a vinyl.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 25, 2015)

duplicate post deleted.


----------



## dboi4u (Jun 25, 2015)

I think the frame and some parts are original but some parts like tank truss rods fenders seat are repop but looks good someone was proud when they restored it.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 25, 2015)

This much I know...
Rack should be 4 hole and end has area for tail lamp to be screwed on from beneath, tank was painted, not have black decal like repop, fenders are a bit deeper than repops and og's are never perpect, springer yoke is more rounded than original, og chain ring not scripted, believe og saddles at least had some rivets holding top on, wheels are different, not as deep knurling as repops?......


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 26, 2015)

My Classic Cruiser just has a serial number, no commemorative stuff, and I don't recall seeing such a thing on the springer model I bought new in 1995. Was this just a Phantom thing? You can't count how many times I've had them upside down.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 26, 2015)

Saving Tempest said:


> My Classic Cruiser just has a serial number, no commemorative stuff, and I don't recall seeing such a thing on the springer model I bought new in 1995. Was this just a Phantom thing? You can't count how many times I've had them upside down.




The Cruiser Classic 1995 _centennial sticker _bikes were made with Schwinn's regular china frames. They got a sticker! [grin]

Otherwise In 1995 it was just phantoms, and it's the only 26" frames made since 1983-4 with smooth round head joints so, that's an easy give-away. Accordingly, they made and painted 5,000 frames, and 1995 wasn't such a sell out, nor 96 and 7 so, there's plenty 96 and 7, 7 speed 'Cruiser Deluxe' that were built with the leftover frames and parts.

When new; a couple of grand for a new black phantom without an Nexus internal 7 speed verses 500 for a cruiser deluxe with practically all the same parts ? The cruiser deluxe guys got the deal. 


Obviously, if you're looking at a fresh paint Phantom,, it would be wise to check the frame.


----------



## mroemke3759 (Oct 18, 2020)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Should be a 4 hole rack with tail light if I'm not mistaken.



6 hole were optional in 50s as well


----------

